# I'm new and this may be a dumb question!



## lilmacca30 (4/9/13)

Can someone tell me why we need to keep brew in the fermenter for 7-10 days? I'm only using coopers brew kit, and the larger it came with. 

Why cant it ferment in bottles from the second day with carbonation drops?


----------



## Yob (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> Can someone tell me why we need to keep brew in the fermenter for 7-10 days? I'm only using coopers brew kit, and the larger it came with.
> 
> Why cant it ferment in bottles from the second day with carbonation drops?


erm... you want to control the amount of carbonation? I'd say they will explode if you bottled on day 2

Sit the FV on an angle to bottle


----------



## meathead (4/9/13)

Hi
Welcome to home brewing
As u ferment in the plasic container the co2 the yeast produces escapes thru the airlock
If you bottle and add sugar at this point the co2 has nowhere to go and she blow up
Wait until you get 3 days in a row with no change at around 1.010 or wait for 2 weeks
Re the tap just tip the fv


----------



## mkstalen (4/9/13)

Go read this: www.howto*brew*.com


----------



## yum beer (4/9/13)

You can ferment in the bottle with carb drops from day 2.
You just end up drinking your beer from the floor.
You may cut your tongue as well.
All good its only a kit brew.


----------



## yum beer (4/9/13)

And yes it was a dumb question........


----------



## CamM (4/9/13)

Not a dumb question! (That said, yes, start here: http://www.howtobrew.com/intro.html)

The first 7-10 days in the fermenter is referred to as "primary fermentation" (also, "in primary" or similar terms). Essentially, this is when the alcohol is excreted by yeast as it consumes the sugars in the wort, producing copious amounts of CO2 as a by product, which escapes through the air lock.

So, if you were to bottle before primary has finished, the CO2 has nowhere to go, and you end up with bottle bombs. And then lose an eye when one lets go.

edit: speeling.


----------



## slcmorro (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> larger


Lager*

As everyone else has said, you need to allow the yeast time to actually ferment the brew, that is, eat the fermentable sugars and convert them into CO2, Alcohol and attributing flavours. Brewing takes time. I'd venture to say, most brewers leave their beer in the primary fermenter for 2 weeks as a general rule, to ensure fermentation is complete and the product is clean. After that, some people even 'rack' their beer into a secondary fermenter, to allow it to clear up even more or to do other things with it like cold crash before bottling/kegging, long term lagering or hop additions. I definitely recommend you do a bit more reading, because as silly as it sounds, it can be dangerous if you're not scholared.


----------



## slcmorro (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> im aware they may blow, however i love testing the water with stuff before i take it seriously because then i know my limits. so ive bottled a couple and placed in a 50L water tight container with a lid, and will let you know how it goes or blows!


I tend to be nice to people that are just plainly ignorant for no apparent cause, but you're literally opening yourself up to a verbal assault by posting this kind of stuff here. Why ask for advice from knowledgeable brewers, if you're just going to ignore it anyways?

I just hope no-one innocent gets injured in your stupid and pointless experiment.


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> im aware they may blow, however i love testing the water with stuff before i take it seriously because then i know my limits. so ive bottled a couple and placed in a 50L water tight container with a lid, and will let you know how it goes or blows!


Would you take the same cavalier attitude if you were new to handling explosives?? That's in effect what you're doing.

Don't bother to report back. You ARE going to end-up with bottle bombs. If they don't go-off during your ill-informed experiment (extremely likely), then you're going to get a huge gusher when you open them & end-up not being able to drink any of it whilst you clean shit off your ceiling.

As previously stated - you ASKED for advice & chose to ignore it. The results will speak for themselves.


----------



## QldKev (4/9/13)

You seriously have to be stirring the pot


----------



## Crumpet (4/9/13)

Some dry ice and warm water will give you the same result, wouldn't waste beer that way either.


----------



## slcmorro (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> if people didnt push the limits then no one would know what really would happen.


The thing is, the limits have alreayd been pushed by others, both knowingly and unknowingly, and the results have been shared so we *do* know what happens. You can't invent the same thing twice, so what's the point?

At the end of the day, it's your beer, your money and your life. You can do what you want of course, but when you're asking for advice from people who are more experienced than you, they're going to tell you exactly what they think, and if you choose to ignore them, I doubt many will continue to try to help you.


----------



## bum (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> if people didnt push the limits then no one would know what really would happen.


You're the only one who doesn't know what would happen (despite having been told in no uncertain terms).

The PET bottles may not explode. Please don't assume that this means it is safe.


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> if people didnt push the limits then no one would know what really would happen.
> 
> Granted, experimentation is fully encouraged here but you're looking down the barrel of "Mentioned in Despatches" for the Darwin Awards. Educate yourself first, THEN experiment.
> 
> ...


----------



## yum beer (4/9/13)

Looking forward to pictures.

PET is every bit as dangerous as glass if travelling at you at extreme speed after exploding from immense pressure.

FFS.
You may not have liked the shit stirring on the gun forum but you aren't gonna do any better here with this sort of bullshit.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (4/9/13)

yum beer said:


> You just end up drinking your beer from the floor.


and the ceiling!


----------



## James85 (4/9/13)

Dude you have got to be the stupidest person on the face of the earth. Things come with instructions/warnings for a reason, eg don't put a fork in the toaster to get the stuck toast out, don't put unleaded fuel in a diesel engine and don't bottle your beer until it's ready in all three exampled people have been seriously injured even killed. I know I bottled 1 brew without checking with a hydrometer and every bottle I opened I winced when I cracked the lid.


----------



## MartinOC (4/9/13)

Have nominations for the Darwin Award closed for the year?? I have a candidate in mind....


----------



## Diesel80 (4/9/13)

OP sounds like a lot of work bottle carbonating the beer. Why not just use a kevlar goblet and carbonate the beverage with your rifle? Save a lot of time. Result may even be superior....

More serious note, don't bother with this experiment. I have accidentally done as you are planning, got a massive earbashing from the owner of the laundry cupboard the brew was stored in, and was up for a new door too 
PET bottles may be safer but in no way can your results carry over to a glass bottle. So you will never really know if it is safe.

Why not make beer you can drink?

Cheers,
D80


----------



## James85 (4/9/13)

So I suppose your next question is " if it looks clean and smells clean, do I really have to sanitize my fermenter?"
Also those plastic beer bottles hold some serious pressure before they let go. A standard plastic 600ml soda bottle will hold 100 psi before failing and they are thinner than the plastic beer bottles. I have heard of the plastic beer bottles blowing the door off a bar fridge when they go BANG.


----------



## treefiddy (4/9/13)

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/68411-boom-goes-the-bottle-rocket/

This is my favourite picture on here.


----------



## aesthetics (4/9/13)

I'm guessing 7 days till it explodes, maybe sooner.


----------



## thedragon (4/9/13)

Do you reckon that this is the same guy that started the thread a year ago about "kit and kilo in a bag"?

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66420-kkiab/

He can't be genuine.

Edit: link added for old time's sake


----------



## jotaigna (4/9/13)

thedragon said:


> Do you reckon that this is the same guy that started the thread a year ago about "kit and kilo in a bag"?
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66420-kkiab/
> He can't be genuine.
> Edit: link added for old time's sake


Both threads, great April fools material.


----------



## petesbrew (4/9/13)

Do it at your own peril.... but please upload the video for us to laugh at.


----------



## pk.sax (5/9/13)

Maybe euthanasia should be made legal.


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> why let that co2 escape through the air lock? why not put as many carbination drops in the bottles? would save on carbination drops!
> 
> and the new coopers kit doesnt come with an air lock, just some collar that you cant see whats going on.
> 
> im aware they may blow, however i love testing the water with stuff before i take it seriously because then i know my limits. so ive bottled a couple and placed in a 50L water tight container with a lid, and will let you know how it goes or blows!


Seriously dude, carbonation drops are made of sugar, and sugar is pretty cheap.
Risking life & limb, (plus a wasted batch worth of ingredients) all for a few cents worth of sugar gets you all the flaming you deserve.
Read the instructions.


----------



## jaypes (5/9/13)

aesthetics said:


> I'm guessing 7 days till it explodes, maybe sooner.


Place your bets, odds are:

2-1 7 days or less
50-1 7 days or more


And remember there are no dumb questions, just dumb people


----------



## Yob (5/9/13)

It does almost sound like he doesn't understand that the wort contains sugars, the carbonation drops (or any alternate sugars for the purpose) are added after the wort sugars are fermented out and not at the same time.

http://howtobrew.com/intro.html


----------



## Alex.Tas (5/9/13)

Experiments are good but like previously stated, this one is dangerous. He has taken some precautions, but i wouldn't want to be opening the lid of the airtight container without a face shield. If you really want to give this a try, and it seems like your desired end result is exploding bottles, maybe try a few with different gravity readings? ie bottle some at 1030, 1025 1020 that sort of thing. 
but really whats the point - all you are doing is trying to make them explode. just go shoot a few cans you have shaken up, it will give the same result...


----------



## Econwatson (5/9/13)




----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (5/9/13)

I'm a Newbie,
and this is crazy
It's too much sugar
So call the ambo

Sing it with Carly Rae Jepsen voice (for those young enough). I have 4 daughters, that's my excuse.


----------



## JDW81 (5/9/13)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I have 4 daughters, that's my excuse.


That's the oldest excuse in the book....


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/13)

Another simple analogy is for the OP to block his car exhaust with a cork, and gaffa tape it up REAL GOOD...start the engine and see what happens


----------



## jaypes (5/9/13)

better still, fit a blow off hose to the exhaust and pipe the other end into the car.

sit in the car with all windows up and rev the clappers out of it.

Just to see what happens of course


----------



## Khellendros13 (5/9/13)

Not even Mythbusters would bother with this experiment. The result is a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Camo6 (5/9/13)

Interlopers all of you. Sometimes you just need to let nature run its course.


----------



## bum (5/9/13)

I'm gonna say the same thing as everyone else again but wrap it in a death threat.

Because I'm helping.


----------



## Pickaxe (5/9/13)

I just brewed you, and this is crazy, bottled you early, get stitches maybe...


----------



## goomboogo (5/9/13)

jaypes said:


> Place your bets, odds are:
> 
> 2-1 7 days or less
> 50-1 7 days or more
> ...


I'll have $1000 on each of your options.


----------



## Rocker1986 (5/9/13)

This has to be one of the stupidest things I've ever seen related to brewing. You don't have to be a rocket surgeon to figure out if you bottle a brew two days into the ferment and then add MORE sugar, the bottles are gonna be blown into next week.

Stupid is as stupid does, I guess...


----------



## petesbrew (5/9/13)

An engineer at work who started brewing told me how he was making low alcohol beers by bottling early. I tried telling him that wasn't right, but everyone knows you cannot correct an engineer. Asked him a month or so later how it was all going, only to be snapped at "Ï don't do that anymore!"
Think I said the wrong thing.


----------



## pk.sax (5/9/13)

Gotta say I don't have great respect for my ilk (engineers). Most I studied with were impractical morons. Situation barely improves in RL outside uni. There have been a few gems I've come across though that could beat the arse of a mechanic any day 10 times over. Makes up for it a bit.


----------



## MartinOC (5/9/13)

Khellendros13 said:


> Not even Mythbusters would bother with this experiment. The result is a forgone conclusion.


Not even if there were guaranteed explosions??


----------



## MartinOC (5/9/13)

Camo6 said:


> Sometimes you just need to let nature run its course.


Darwin would be proud of you!



bum said:


> I'm gonna say the same thing as everyone else again but wrap it in a death threat.
> 
> Because I'm helping.


I thought I'd already done that - or are you suggesting that it would be better in the long-run just to top the bloke & save him from his own stupidity?



Pickaxe said:


> I just brewed you, and this is crazy, bottled you early, get stitches maybe...


Stitches in the hands, face, chest, neighbour's dog.....?


----------



## Screwtop (5/9/13)

Experimenting and bottling early as you suggest could be dangerous and may even kill you! When you're dead, you don't know you're dead............. much like being stupid!!!!!!!!!!!

Take a wheel.......... examine it closely.......... possibly there are some remaining edges which could be removed to make it more round :blink:


I'm kidding, sincerely hope you are!!!!!


Screwy


----------



## manticle (5/9/13)

It's not a stupid question but it is a really, really dumb idea.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/9/13)

I think he's safe, suggesting such a silly experiment and because his post indicates as such I doubt he's been clever enough to even put yeast in the brew in the first place....


----------



## slcmorro (5/9/13)

*adds another identical comment to the previous comments in this thread to boost post count*


----------



## bum (5/9/13)

slcmorro said:


> *adds another identical comment to the previous comments in this thread to boost post count*


You forgot to tell him he deserves to die.


----------



## MartinOC (6/9/13)

bum said:


> You forgot to tell him he deserves to die.


Ooer! That's a bit harsh!

Everyone deserves to learn the error of their ways, whether it results in death or disembowelment as a result is the learning-experience for us all.


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

MartinOC said:


> Ooer! That's a bit harsh!


Agreed. Seems quite popular, regardless.


----------



## slcmorro (6/9/13)

You seem to have this extraordinary ability to glean statements from words that simply don't spell out such things.


----------



## MartinOC (6/9/13)

slcmorro said:


> You seem to have this extraordinary ability to glean statements from words that simply don't spell out such things.


Are you talking about "Bum"'s comment?

Well, I got it - didn't you??


----------



## slcmorro (6/9/13)

Yes. I didn't see anyone say that the bloke 'deserves to die', never and not once. That's a bit dramatic. Just that he's a fool, and that if he chooses to ignore the advice and plough ahead, suffer the potential hazardous consequences.


----------



## pk.sax (6/9/13)

I have copyright on fools. Mention it again and I'll report you for slander.


----------



## onemore (6/9/13)

Aggh well, you can't put brains into a monument.


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

For slcmorro's benefit:



MartinOC said:


> Have nominations for the Darwin Award closed for the year??


 


practicalfool said:


> Maybe euthanasia should be made legal.


 


jaypes said:


> better still, fit a blow off hose to the exhaust and pipe the other end into the car.
> 
> sit in the car with all windows up and rev the clappers out of it.
> 
> Just to see what happens of course


----------



## headfreak (6/9/13)

It's okay guys, I'm pretty sure OP has gone by now.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (6/9/13)

headfreak said:


> It's okay guys, I'm pretty sure OP has gone by now.


Probable right
His now thinking homebrewing is sounding way too dangerous and decided it much safer to just stick to his original hobby of 'Duck shooting' :unsure: .



Does this mean he wont be posting picks of his water proof container when it blowns up?


----------



## slcmorro (6/9/13)

Thanks for pointing those posts out Bum. I still fail to see how any of them add up to a death threat or single out anyones non sarcastic, totally sincere wishes that the fella dies, but hey, don't let that get in the way of a good story.


----------



## bum (6/9/13)

Or rhetoric.


----------



## gruntre69 (6/9/13)

I'm not surprised you were driven away from another forum. What surprises me is that people including me even bother to reply to your rubbish.


----------



## GalBrew (6/9/13)

Great thread! (+1 post count). 

So if the OP is still with us, how did your 'experiment' fare??


----------



## jotaigna (6/9/13)

"still with us"... that works at multiple levels :lol:


----------



## Liam_snorkel (6/9/13)

He's dead man, let it go.


----------



## yum beer (6/9/13)

There's no way he's dead, Liam,
He clearly stated he was using PET bottles.


----------



## jaypes (6/9/13)

with the upcoming election, no one vote for the shooters party


----------



## Econwatson (8/9/13)

How can you claim to have a "good understanding" of how things work, when your opening gambit was:



> Can someone tell me why we need to keep brew in the fermenter for 7-10 days?


----------



## manticle (8/9/13)

There's a number of reasons why your idea is stupid, even if you think it is revolutionary.

I have no wish to see you die or injured from exploding bits but even if your bits specifically don't, you are creating an unknown amount of gas within a container and run the risk of it exploding. People have seen it happen, have cut themselves, seen bits of glass embedded in fingers, ceilings, etc. Hell a guy died recently from a plastic keg exploding near him so don't get too uppity and don't think you are inventing the wheel for the fifteenth time. Gas inside container that can't take gas =??

IF, IF IF your bottles don't explode, there are a number of other reasons as to why your method is unlikely to make good beer and I'm not quite sure where the advantage is.

So - long way away from you so I can't drop in but I'm happy not to be the keyboard warrior guy and discuss with you why I don't think, in my experience, it will result in good beer and why ultimately it's not a fantastic idea. It's not purely people making stuff up.


----------



## bum (8/9/13)

lilmacca30 said:


> someone will still come up with a negative comment with what im doing or putting my address online.


Mate, they're both pretty silly things to do and show a significant misunderstanding of the technologies at hand.


----------



## pk.sax (8/9/13)

For the record. I wish Darwin were allowed unrestricted access. Today is proof of do gooders doing harm.


----------



## Camo6 (8/9/13)

practicalfool said:


> For the record. I wish Darwin were allowed unrestricted access. Today is proof of do gooders doing harm.


 h34r: Not sure if talking about thread... or election. h34r:


----------



## bum (8/9/13)

Can't be. There is no evidence of anyone having tried to "do good" yesterday.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (8/9/13)

http://jordan-mcdonald.com/

Is this you? I'll come and help.


----------



## Camo6 (8/9/13)

bum said:


> Can't be. There is no evidence of anyone having tried to "do good" yesterday.


Bloody Lefty. B)


----------



## Alex.Tas (8/9/13)

Its good to test the limits, but make sure your safe about it fella. if the pressure tested vessel is airtight, and you have excessive pressure in the bottles, the drop in pressure found in the main container when you open the lid may cause the bottles to burst. 

The other part of your OP was true though. I borrowed a new coopers fermenter off a mate today to bulk prime a batch and the tap is excessively high. 5L above the bottom. i know you can tip them - and thats what i'll have to do, but it seems like a bit of a design flaw.


----------



## petesbrew (8/9/13)

manticle said:


> There's a number of reasons why your idea is stupid, even if you think it is revolutionary.
> 
> I have no wish to see you die or injured from exploding bits but even if your bits specifically don't, you are creating an unknown amount of gas within a container and run the risk of it exploding. People have seen it happen, have cut themselves, seen bits of glass embedded in fingers, ceilings, etc. Hell a guy died recently from a plastic keg exploding near him so don't get too uppity and don't think you are inventing the wheel for the fifteenth time. Gas inside container that can't take gas =??
> 
> ...


Well said, Manticle.
@Lilmacca30, it's an internet forum. Post a dumb question and you HAVE to expect a bit of flaming. Some of us here are a twisted bunch, but I'm pretty sure the majority don't exactly wish any harm on you... but hey, take a vid and stick it up on youtube if you survive.
There's nothing wrong with experimenting with different flavours and brewing methods, but when you're doing something that can be potentially fatal? Everyone here has basically said "dude that's pretty effing dumb. Don't do it".

I've been present in the garage when 2 glass bottles have exploded, one when I was actually labelling that batch. Glass shrapnel everywhere. Luckily I had an old camping mat wrapped around the crates.
It is scary as ****... not to mention the job of degassing the rest of them. Wearing all my old work PPE...
Look up the thread on Bottle bombs.
I honestly hope this experiment is safe away from partners, kids or pets. What would you do it it went bang on them?

Posting your address online is also not a wise thing to do.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/9/13)

Just ordered some pizzas to your house Jordan, cash on delivery. Hope you like anchovies!


----------



## treefiddy (8/9/13)

Hey guys, that's irresponsible. Don't pick on the guy just because he posted his info on the internet and his middle name is Graham...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (8/9/13)

Sure it isn't just a wind up, that what it looks like to me.


----------



## manticle (8/9/13)

manticle said:


> Hell a guy died recently from a plastic keg exploding near him so don't get too uppity and don't think you are inventing the wheel for the fifteenth time.



http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20120425-NEWS-204250364


----------



## scottc1178 (8/9/13)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Sure it isn't just a wind up, that what it looks like to me.


.. if it is, it's gotta be the best wind up the forum has ever seen!!..


----------



## petesbrew (8/9/13)

Just though about the krausen and yeast cake in each bottle. Sounds appetising.


----------



## damoninja (11/9/13)

I started my first brew on Friday. First thing I did was research, and if I couldn't find a conclusive answer asked the friendly folk on here. 

When I was a kid we used to make yeast bombs in 1L plastic coke bottles. Teaspoon of baker's yeast and half cup of sugar, give it an hour and make sure you were nowhere near it. 

I remember my dad's first batch of brew, It was a coopers kit n kilo in pickaxe bottles, he bottled on day 4 or 5. At least 8 of them exploded.

I think I could have brewed a more successful beer when I was 8 years old.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/9/13)

No replies from the instigator of the thread, likes shooting , probably likes fishing, cast out a thread and see how many he can catch.
Definitely a wind up.


----------

